

Tell ICANN: “Respect our privacy. Don't expose WHOIS data.” - fmax30
https://www.respectourprivacy.com/

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9750572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9750572)

------
noinsight
So will this affect all TLD's? Or will this be under the discretion of the
TLD? .eu doesn't have public WHOIS records if the domain is registered by an
individual. .to doesn't have WHOIS at all. (Guess which TLD's I use? Obviously
the TLD's affect jurisdiction too, I wonder how many people consider that when
registering a domain?)

